# Ike van het Basjes Huis SchH1 Protection



## Jason L (Mar 20, 2009)

Ikie's SchH1 protection from this past weekend. Big thanks to the helper Chris Aucoin for finally locking him up after the long bite/reattack (especially since I made the mistake of giving the 2nd "Aus" too quickly). He literally SAVED the day! Commentary on the video courtesy of Falon (FG167), Ikie's very concerned mom, on the sideline


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

I know nothing about protection work but my co worker and I just watched your video and she said "that dog is better trained than you and I." :laugh:

I was very impressed and he is a very good boy!

Keep up the great work.


----------



## abakerrr (Aug 8, 2008)

Lol, loved the commentary!

You can just see the hard work gone into both dogs from this trial. Congrats! Both Ike and Gnash seemed to have a great time!


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

Yup! It's amazing isn't it? 

Ike is eye candy as well. 




LaRen616 said:


> I know nothing about protection work but my co worker and I just watched your video and she said "that dog is better trained than you and I." :laugh:
> 
> I was very impressed and he is a very good boy!
> 
> Keep up the great work.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

I'll watch the video later when I'm home - just wanted to say HUGE CONGRATs on you SchH1, you have done amazing work with IKE!


----------



## Josie/Zeus (Nov 6, 2000)

Congrats Ike and Jason! Was that in Lancaster?


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Congratulations.


----------



## Northern GSDs (Oct 30, 2008)

Congrats congrats congrats to you and Ike :congratulations:

I have to say it has sure been awesome to "follow" you and Ike's journey through videos starting with the first airport pick up, to various training sessions, to this!! Very cool and thank you for sharing 

Now onwards to the 2!!!


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

Congratulations!


----------



## DanielleOttoMom (May 11, 2010)

What to go Jason!! You did great on the field. Look like a pro out there! You must be one proud papa!! I can hear Ike's mom (LOL) in the video! She sounds like a great soccer mom. 

Ike good job boy!! You are one handsome boy!! Way to go on the SchH1 title you've earned it! Is this at a local trial? I going to be sad if it was and I missed the opportunity to watch.


----------



## Zahnburg (Nov 13, 2009)

Nice work. Nice dog. Congrats on the SchH1.


----------



## JanaeUlva (Feb 5, 2011)

Congrats! Loved the video. Totally fun watching Ike work!


----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

Congratulations you both!!!

I can completely relate to you with dogs being "original" on the trialing field


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

I too remember when Ikie was just a little Hobo living in your car.. 

Such a great pleasure to watch the transformation from pant-leg puppy to schH1 (and beyond!).

So very happy for you both!


----------



## TrickyShepherd (Aug 15, 2011)

Congrats!! He's beautiful! I enjoyed watching your video! 

I don't know much about schutzhund, but it's something I want to eventually get into... just need the right dog. Your dog looks amazing out there though! So happy to do his job!


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

nice job!! a big congrats to you both !


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

Very nice!. Congratulations, Jason. Seems like that Ike was just a puppy not long ago and now titled!


----------



## ponyfarm (Apr 11, 2010)

Congrats!! Amazing!!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Who was more stressed, Jason, Ike or Falon? I bet it wasn't Ike!! 
Congrats on the new title~ Go team Lin!!


----------



## Jason L (Mar 20, 2009)

Thanks everyone!



Northern GSDs said:


> I have to say it has sure been awesome to "follow" you and Ike's journey through videos starting with the first airport pick up, to various training sessions, to this!! Very cool and thank you for sharing


Nicole, it's funny that you mentioned the airport video because I was just thinking about that today. He was a howler back then (that is, whenever he had anything in his mouth) and he is still a howler today, 2 years later. In fact, that is on the list of things we want to work on in 2012! Less vocalization on the sleeve!


----------



## Jason L (Mar 20, 2009)

Josie and Danielle, yes, this was the Dallas trial from this past weekend. We got there Tuesday afternoon, binge-trained from Wednesday to Saturday, and showed Sunday morning. Needless to say, we're exhausted LOL.


----------

